# Osama Bin Laden Dead



## bradsbrew (2/5/11)

As per the title. The leader is dead. What will this bring peace or revenge.

As a father of 2 young children it makes me worried to think what the retaliation could be or where they might hit.

Hopefully the world is getting back to what it was?

Brad


----------



## felten (2/5/11)

Because he was definitely the cause of all the bad stuff in the world.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

Second term for Obama for sure. 
I hope they don't bury him, just keep him in a freezer and trot his sad body out once a year and send a picture to be shown on Al-Jezeera channel. haha.


----------



## keifer33 (2/5/11)

from news.com.au

1.33pm The Australian dollar has dropped US0.3c on reports of bin Ladens death.

Amazing how some terrorist dies and the aus $ is suddenly worth less....


----------



## bradsbrew (2/5/11)

I didn't see all of Obama's speech but I did not hear him thank or give credit to any other nation than the US.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

He thanked Pakistan who were in on the deal but it was an all American operation on the day. He did refer to friends and allies who had suffered at the hands of Al Quaida. They've known where he was for over 6 months but didn't want to stuff this one up.


----------



## jyo (2/5/11)

I wonder if it will make any difference at all.
There has been plenty of time for a new generation to start hating.
Sad but true.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

Yes, even Hitler still has a following.


----------



## felten (2/5/11)

"Osama should not have used his real name and address when he signed up for his Sony PlayStation account."

stolen, but funny


----------



## bradsbrew (2/5/11)

felten said:


> "Osama should not have used his real name and address when he signed up for his Sony PlayStation account."
> 
> stolen, but funny



Doesn't take long does it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (2/5/11)

felten said:


> "Osama should not have used his real name and address when he signed up for his Sony PlayStation account."
> 
> stolen, but funny



Pissin myself!


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

When I saw the news flash I mistakenly read "Obama Dead" :unsure: 
I bet Obama was obsessed with killing the guy to get rid of the confusion if nothing else. 

Signed: BrodsBrew and Fulten


----------



## Effect (2/5/11)

R.I.P Osama Bin Laden - World Hide And Go Seek Champion (2001 - 2011)


----------



## bignath (2/5/11)

Phillip said:


> R.I.P Osama Bin Laden - World Hide And Go Seek Champion (2001 - 2011)




:lol: :lol: Shit that's funny!!!!


----------



## donburke (2/5/11)

i think its US propaganda, and probably an excuse to pull out of a very costly war they are losing and still keep face, 

that explains the US dollar rallying


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/5/11)

Thank **** the bastard is dead, Rot in hell asshole, rot in hell!


May all 40 virgins look alot like this:


----------



## Phoney (2/5/11)

keifer33 said:


> from news.com.au
> 
> 1.33pm The Australian dollar has dropped US0.3c on reports of bin Ladens death.
> 
> Amazing how some terrorist dies and the aus $ is suddenly worth less....



It always amazes me how markets react to world events.

from the beebs: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13256943



> Oil prices slid more than 1%, while the price of gold and silver also dropped.
> 
> Analysts said Bin Laden's death was likely to lower security risks, and would help lift consumer sentiment in the US.



Lift consumer sentiment? "Oh did you hear the news, Osama's dead! Let's go shopping!"

I might go off and by myself a marga mill now.


----------



## pimpsqueak (2/5/11)

Ever seen the movie "Wag the Dog"? I wonder if Bin Laden wasn't killed months ago and put on ice, just to wheel out when Obama started to look shaky in the polls so as to garauntee a win...


----------



## hsb (2/5/11)

Did OBL really exist as the boogeyman? Even if he did, did he ever make it out of Tora Bora? Was he ever there? Does a boogeyman make the world easier to think about?
Is there a DNA database of boogeymen? Will a new boogeyman rise up now the position is supposedly vacant? Is Gaddafi now a boogeyman? Do Boogeymen consult each other? 
How many boogeymen on the CIA/MI5/Mossad payrolls? 
So many questions, so little time for announcements such as that seen today. Trust the US Empire? No. Think OBL was a good guy? No. Think OBL really just died? No. Think it makes a difference? No.
Must remember to drink more, think less.

Thanks for the NSFW Wallace


----------



## Pennywise (2/5/11)

You forgot, how many boogeymen does it take to screw in a light bulb


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Thank **** the bastard is dead, Rot in hell asshole, rot in hell!
> 
> 
> May all 40 virgins look alot like this:



Wow, I'm off to the mosque to see an Imam right now. Woot.


----------



## InCider (2/5/11)

*In āʾ Allāh! *


----------



## jonocarroll (2/5/11)

$ rm -f /bin/laden


----------



## benno1973 (2/5/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> $ rm -f /bin/laden


----------



## donburke (2/5/11)

Kaiser Soze said:


>



i was waiting for you to show your face, just when was i was thinking, does he exist ... ?????


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/5/11)

```

```



QuantumBrewer said:


> $ rm -f /bin/laden



:huh: 

Dont get it!

:huh:


----------



## raven19 (2/5/11)

Is he really dead or is this a conspiracy? :blink:


----------



## benno1973 (2/5/11)

donburke said:


> i was waiting for you to show your face, just when was i was thinking, does he exist ... ?????



And like that... he was gone...


----------



## keifer33 (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Its unix commands for remove directory


Also reminds me of the suicide bomber comedy skit...doesnt always have to be female 'virgins'...might be ripped off


----------



## Mikedub (2/5/11)

has Donald Trump called for a copy of the death certificate yet?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (2/5/11)

So who's going to do a celebration ale?

Jihad Imperial Stout
Car Bomb IPA
Dead Extremist ESB


----------



## muckey (2/5/11)

keifer33 said:


> Its unix commands for remove directory
> 
> 
> Also reminds me of the suicide bomber comedy skit...doesnt always have to be female 'virgins'...might be ripped off




does it actually state anywhere on the contract that the virgins will be human........


----------



## donburke (2/5/11)

L_Bomb said:


> So who's going to do a celebration ale?
> 
> Jihad Imperial Stout
> Car Bomb IPA
> Dead Extremist ESB




all need to be 0% abv


----------



## pimpsqueak (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Your nerdiness levels are obviously insufficient. Lucky you


----------



## bignath (2/5/11)

L_Bomb said:


> So who's going to do a celebration ale?
> 
> Jihad Imperial Stout
> Car Bomb IPA
> Dead Extremist ESB




Love the Car Bomb IPA!

What about an "Osama Bin Lager"??


----------



## TSMill (2/5/11)

BribieG said:


> When I saw the news flash I mistakenly read "Obama Dead" :unsure:
> I bet Obama was obsessed with killing the guy to get rid of the confusion if nothing else.
> 
> 
> Particularly if he plans to go Clinton on us with the interns, and become Obama Sin-Laden.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> $ rm -f /bin/laden


You've been waiting a long time to use that one, haven't you? :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (2/5/11)

Dear airport security,
Osama's dead. Please drop the duty free booze restrictions asap.
Yours sincerely,
Alcohol lovers worldwide.


----------



## yardy (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Thank **** the bastard is dead, Rot in hell asshole, rot in hell!
> 
> 
> May all 40 virgins look alot like this:




Fergies daughters after the wedding.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/5/11)

yardy said:


> Fergies daughters after the wedding.



Just missing the moosehead tiara.


----------



## hsb (2/5/11)

Those chocolate mousse antlers stole the show, it'll take a long, long, long time for those images to fade from my mind.

In case your mind didn't receive these transmissions, please, put down the CIA Guidebook to Home Protection and just, _enjoy_.


----------



## benno1973 (2/5/11)

Lucky it wasn't hunting season.


----------



## muckey (2/5/11)

it looks like a dunny seat with a bow on it


----------



## hsb (2/5/11)

Muckey said:


> it looks like a dunny seat with a bow on it


What do you think of the hat though?


----------



## DU99 (2/5/11)

anyone got a recipe for bin laden bitter


----------



## muckey (2/5/11)

hsb said:


> What do you think of the hat though?



:lol: :lol:


----------



## muckey (2/5/11)

DU99 said:


> anyone got a recipe for bin laden bitter



take 1 camel
obtain a used pair of camel driver's underpants



hmmm me thinks I better stop now


----------



## Jimboley (2/5/11)

jyo said:


> I wonder if it will make any difference at all.
> There has been plenty of time for a new generation to start hating.
> Sad but true.




The face of hate changes as the years go by, but the disease will never die.

(The Disease being hate)

We are told to hate different races or nationality as the years pass.

My parents hated the Japanese my grandparents were told it was the Germans to blame for everything...Before that it was the Scotch vs England etc...


Nowadays we are told we MUST hate & distrust all Arabs and Muslims according to our leaders who are in search of nothing but wealth, black gold and power.

I'm sick of being told who we should hate. It's Hate itself that I despise.

IMHO Kill bin larden will make NOT a single difference to our obsession with terrorism at this moment in history. We will continue find excuses to hate those who are different or have better things then us.


----------



## donburke (2/5/11)

found this photo of artists impression of the deceased,

who's photo does it remind you of ??

http://iowntheworld.com/blog/?p=73656


----------



## browndog (2/5/11)

hsb said:


> What do you think of the hat though?



Classic


----------



## Yob (2/5/11)

I wanna see a 'where are they now' for former desposed despots family's.. where do they end up? 

Do the Amin family for example make machete's?
Does the Pot family do excavations or sculptures?
Are the Hitlers gas fitters or scientologists?

and what will become of the (remaining) Bin Ladens? 

Probably wishing they had been astronaut's for a long time....

Yob

[edit] New $A High 1.10 US.. thanks Osama you get the last laugh... now to buy a SS Conical


----------



## enoch (2/5/11)

Muckey said:


> does it actually state anywhere on the contract that the virgins will be human........


He might be in luck then...


----------



## Wolfy (2/5/11)

Of course its a good thing, now we can all  knowing that the world is safe again.


----------



## mje1980 (2/5/11)

My next brew will be called Osama bin lager :icon_cheers:


----------



## DUANNE (2/5/11)

imo his death will not make one bit of difference to the world.there will be another religous fanatic somewere to take his place and spread death and hatred based on theyre particular version of a fairy tale be it muslim jew or buddhist. though the way the americans are carrying on im starting to lose track of who the mad fanatics are.


----------



## Tony (2/5/11)

he isnt dead............ he never existed.

He was a well fabricated badguy made up by the yanks to go chase oil, and "war is money"

But the war is dragging on now..... and the US economy is in tatters......... can they afford the war any more?????

I find it odd...... that all of a sudden they "stumble" over him and with all the might of the USA...... they cant catch him...... they Kill him.

Mmmmmmmm saves having to prove he is real hey

and how are they going to prove its him if they have a body............ compare dental records with what they got from his dentist??


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/5/11)

Tony said:


> he isnt dead............ he never existed.
> 
> He was a well fabricated badguy made up by the yanks to go chase oil, and "war is money"
> 
> ...




Funny..... h34r: , Coming from a bloke whose avatar is a bloody dead-ringer for the bloke in question :lol:


----------



## Brown_hound (2/5/11)

Mikedub said:


> has Donald Trump called for a copy of the death certificate yet?




He's got aNother guest appearance on 'The View'. Pest.


Edit: Spillunk


----------



## Brown_hound (2/5/11)

Tony said:


> he isnt dead............ he never existed.
> 
> He was a well fabricated badguy made up by the yanks to go chase oil, and "war is money"
> 
> ...




Come on Tony...

To touch on (very lightly) what you've said... Do you think the guy in question would've allowed himself to be captured? Not for shit...

He existed... Did bad shit... And is dead.... Deservedly.


----------



## kelbygreen (2/5/11)

they prob just found a beard after they bombed innocent civilians. So they thought that would do. Prob wouldnt surprise me with what tony said and I always thought they were there for oil. why would the taliban want to bomb the yanks, both sides of the afgans been fighting each other since they found the oil and prob never bothered any one else till they wanted a piece of it. Funny how when a Bush got in they went straight there, also funny how the bush's own like 70% of the oil production in USA 

Tony you seen loose change?? its a doco I think you can only get online about 9/11 being all set up by the yanks to put fear into the people so they had good coarse to go in there.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Funny..... h34r: , Coming from a bloke whose avatar is a bloody dead-ringer for the bloke in question :lol:



That's most of us after a big night on the brew!!


----------



## Tony (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Funny..... h34r: , Coming from a bloke whose avatar is a bloody dead-ringer for the bloke in question :lol:



Thats how i know he is a fake....... if i look like him..... anywone can  

Kelby... havnt seen it....... And i cant prove what i say or think....... its just my gut feeling.

How many "weapons of mass destruction" did they find..... f#@k all!

Hell.... if you market something well enough its believable....... and you can trust everything you see on the news!........ cant you??

i bet someone even believed this once:


----------



## Tony (2/5/11)

Hell...... didnt the US army use CNN with fake news reports of their movements beamed around the world, to trick Saddam in the first Gulf war???

it worked too 

how are we any different?


----------



## Hoyt (2/5/11)

said to a bloke at work today that bin larden was dead and he replied..... What in the tornados in alabama???????????? I near choked on my lunch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (2/5/11)

HAHA maybe they shipped him back and set it up so people didnt freak out the he got into the country




Hoyt said:


> said to a bloke at work today that bin larden was dead and he replied..... What in the tornados in alabama???????????? I near choked on my lunch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt (2/5/11)

Would be the last place anyone would look !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown_hound (2/5/11)

kelbygreen said:


> they prob just found a beard after they bombed innocent civilians. So they thought that would do. Prob wouldnt surprise me with what tony said and I always thought they were there for oil. why would the taliban want to bomb the yanks, both sides of the afgans been fighting each other since they found the oil and prob never bothered any one else till they wanted a piece of it. Funny how when a Bush got in they went straight there, also funny how the bush's own like 70% of the oil production in USA
> 
> Tony you seen loose change?? its a doco I think you can only get online about 9/11 being all set up by the yanks to put fear into the people so they had good coarse to go in there.


Kelb...

Osama Bin Pest was Al Qaeda, not Taliban... 
The Taliban is the ousted political leaders of Afghanistan... The Al Qaeda are a terrorist organisation, believed to have originated in the same country. 

Apparently having been funded to some extent by the Taliban. Leading many to believe, the Taliban had high ranking Al Qaeda members in government during their years of power, hence the US's prerogative in getting rid of said Al Qaeda, and keeping the Taliban out of government for good... The oil was just a bonus.


----------



## Brown_hound (2/5/11)

Tony said:


> how are we any different?



We're not... Ask Karl Stefanovic.

A top source of totally unbiased news...


----------



## Shine (2/5/11)

Muckey said:


> it looks like a dunny seat with a bow on it




you make me waste beer (out my nose) when you say shit like that!


----------



## manticle (2/5/11)

I'm very excited about how different the world will be tomorrow.


----------



## razz (2/5/11)

manticle said:


> I'm very excited about how different the world will be tomorrow.


Now now Andrew, they say sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. :lol:


----------



## bum (2/5/11)

manticle said:


> I'm very excited about how different the world will be tomorrow.


You know what is different - this board. Not nearly as much offensive garbage in this thread as I expected when I first clicked it. You guys have lost it.


----------



## winkle (2/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Thank **** the bastard is dead, Rot in hell asshole, rot in hell!
> 
> 
> May all 40 virgins look alot like this:



Gotta luv Logan City girls


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

razz said:


> Now now Andrew, they say sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. :lol:



Wrong. 
The bun is the lowest form of wheat.


----------



## peaky (2/5/11)

It's a fantastic coincidence that this has come out just a few weeks after Obama kicked off his re-election campaign. What better way to get his campaign off to a flying start? What's more, there's probably not one person in the world that can prove this did or did not happen.

Voters will just have to give him the benefit of the doubt I suppose, go Obama!


----------



## booargy (2/5/11)

April fools day is in April is it not


----------



## felten (2/5/11)

kelbygreen said:


> Tony you seen loose change?? its a doco I think you can only get online about 9/11 being all set up by the yanks to put fear into the people so they had good coarse to go in there.


I'm not skeptical enough to believe that, but all you have to do is look at operation northwoods, that is some scary shit right there. They didn't end up going through with it but just having them plan it... makes you wonder.


----------



## Brend0 (2/5/11)

kelbygreen said:


> HAHA maybe they shipped him back and set it up so people didnt freak out the he got into the country




Yeah I dont think they just dumped him at sea, I bet he is still alive and they have him in some dark dungeon torturing the shit out of him.


----------



## felten (2/5/11)

razz said:


> Now now Andrew, they say sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. :lol:


"Sarcasm: the last refuge of modest and chaste-souled people when the privacy of their soul is coarsely and intrusively invaded."

Those Russians know their shit.


----------



## Tim F (2/5/11)

I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.


----------



## Brend0 (2/5/11)

Apparently Elton John is doing a song in memory of his life.. ''Sandles in the wind''.


----------



## bum (2/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.


While that is entirely the most reasonable post in the entire thread, I reject the notion that this is what had to be done.


----------



## kelbygreen (2/5/11)

I am not celebrating it I dont think it will make any difference. I feel for people that lost there lives for the hunt of him or what ever they make it out to be.


----------



## brett mccluskey (2/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.


+1


----------



## pimpsqueak (2/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.


+1

Best thing imo would have been to quietly announce it then immediately loudly announce the withdrawl of troops in order to minimise the backlash. No street parties or round the clock news coverage.
I do find it weird that the USA couldn't capture him though. After all, they "interrogated" David Hicks and Mamdouh Habib, I'm sure the guys serving over there would have collectively given their right nuts to have a little one-on-one time with Osama.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

He is actually alive, and has switched careers to follow his love of Real Ale (caught here at Heathrow on his arrival and his first drink in 54 years)


----------



## Braumoasta (2/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.



+1


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

BribieG said:


> He is actually alive, and has switched careers to follow his love of Real Ale (caught here at Heathrow on his arrival and his first drink in 54 years)
> View attachment 45563



+1


----------



## bum (2/5/11)

BribieG said:


> +1


π
1


----------



## jasonharley (2/5/11)

Elvis and Osama are dead .... lets move on


----------



## Murcluf (2/5/11)

The joys of having satelite TV, I seen reports of being dead for years, he's still alive, and that the yanks have dropped his body into the sea. but without corpse on show it's hard to believe either way.

Other points being made is US is financially in the poop at home ($14.8 trillion) and they no longer have no excuse to be in ME anymore so the Arabs want them out. Perhaps now the have created so much insability in the ME they'll let it run its course and come back for the fire sale on cheap oil. Sounds like the "asset" has out lived his usefulness. Also that in every war they go into or base they set up they never leave, Germany, Japan, Korea, SE Asia, Here etc


----------



## pbrosnan (2/5/11)

Brown_hound said:


> Did bad shit.


Some of the shit he did he did for the US so they obviously thought it wasn't bad shit at that point in time and it just shows how weak the planners can control the effects of their actions. As others have said this isn't a game changer, OBL was at the end of a blind alley.


----------



## barls (2/5/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Elvis and Osama are dead .... lets move on


elvis isnt dead he just went back to his own planet.


----------



## AussieJosh (3/5/11)

A friend of mine who lives in the states said 

"The IRS building across the street is lowering their flags to 1/2 mass for some reason."

Hahaha!


----------



## InCider (3/5/11)

IMO

1. It is wrong to openly celebrate OBLs demise like you would if your team won the grand final.

2. While we don't have a body, we never got one from the Russians either after Hilter and Evan Braun topped them selves on 30th April '45. Just some grainy pics. It's not that important is it? Just ghoulish.

3. If OBL wasn't really dead, I don't think Obama would want him to turn up on Al Jazeera.

4. Al Jazeera have demonstrated the utmost professionalism in handling this event.

5. There has been some really funny jokes :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.




I thought it was a bit sick too, all those taxi drivers and others around Australia and the world celebrating clapping and cheering, displaying their Arab flags after the filthy dog murdered 1000`s of people.


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/11)

barls said:


> elvis isnt dead he just went back to his own planet.


Elvis is alive and well and living in Bogan Shire.


Al Jazeera are actually an extremely good source of information and opinion quite independent of the two organisations who own most of the world's media. Which is why they have been banned in the UK.
They make an interesting point that Bin Laden gained most of his recruits and support by preaching war against the USA.
The reason for this was that the USA propped up corrupt and despotic regimes around the Islamic World (E.g Egypt), mostly to secure its economic and political agenda. 
However as Al Jezeera points out, the brothers are doing it for themselves right across the Arab world right now. 
Which is sidelining not only the USA but Al Quaida as well. 
Al Jezeera reckon that OBL going out with a bang was a good "promotion move" because he had already died with a whimper.  

New ball game.


----------



## Zizzle (3/5/11)

Dead body image looks a bit shopped... badly...


----------



## Zizzle (3/5/11)

Ahhh reddit...


----------



## Murcluf (3/5/11)

Been doing some research regarding how long it takes to do a DNA test concenus is it takes between 5 to 10 days. which suggest perhaps he was well and truly dead well before Sunday. hmmmmm the smoke up my butt is starting to tickle


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/5/11)

Murcluf said:


> Been doing some research regarding how long it takes to do a DNA test concenus is it takes between 5 to 10 days. which suggest perhaps he was well and truly dead well before Sunday. hmmmmm the smoke up my butt is starting to tickle



Are you serious? I watch CSI all the time and they can do DNA tests on the spot, infact they often do multiple DNA tests each episode and an eposide only goes for like an hour (less if you take out the ads).

Cheers SJ :icon_cheers:


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> I thought it was a bit sick too, all those taxi drivers and others around Australia and the world celebrating clapping and cheering, displaying their Arab flags after the filthy dog murdered 1000`s of people.



For sure. I thought we were supposed to be leading by example?

Looks like the troops are in it for the long haul though... I don't think you can wage war against an ideology and expect a quick win.


----------



## bcp (3/5/11)

Just one error on facebook can ruin your whole day...


----------



## Tim F (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> I thought it was a bit sick too, all those taxi drivers and others around Australia and the world celebrating clapping and cheering, displaying their Arab flags after the filthy dog murdered 1000`s of people.


yep so wouldn't you rather be the bigger man and not stoop to the same level?


----------



## fifey (3/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Al Jazeera are actually an extremely good source of information and opinion quite independent of the two organisations who own most of the world's media. Which is why they have been banned in the UK.



Really? Guess that would explain why Hamish MacDonald is on Channel 10.


----------



## felten (3/5/11)

this is probably the worst thing that I've seen all weekend,


----------



## Effect (3/5/11)

felten said:


> this is probably the worst thing that I've seen all weekend,





Shocked at what that main guy and the other guys were saying...yet still not surprised...


----------



## amiddler (3/5/11)

felten said:


> this is probably the worst thing that I've seen all weekend,





That is the worst thing I have seen since the announcement of Osama's death. I can't believe the Yanks think this is all going to end by killing one man. 
There is probably hundreds of suicide bombers flying into the USA right now for retaliation. BTW I'm not saying there is and I hope for the USA's sake there isn't.

Drew


----------



## Mikedub (3/5/11)

meanwhile on Fox....


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I think there's something a bit sick about celebrating anyones death - even if he was a murdering bastard, a civilised nation or culture does what it has to do and moves on without taking delight in it. My 2c.






Tim F said:


> yep so wouldn't you rather be the bigger man and not stoop to the same level?



Its got nothing to do with being bigger. This thing was the scum of the earth and they got him! Mission completed and good luck to them to revel in the glory.
No war would be great but it happens just as you could be speaking Japanese and eating rice and spending yen in the lucky country sipping saki.


----------



## jyo (3/5/11)

The idiots in that clip need no special reason to go and act like fuckheads. It may as well be New Years Eve.
I would like to think that anyone who has been directly affected by terrorism in the USA (or anywhere) would be less inclined to carry on like that.


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> Its got nothing to do with being bigger. This thing was the scum of the earth and they got him! Mission completed and good luck to them to revel in the glory.
> No war would be great but it happens just as you could be speaking Japanese and eating rice and spending yen in the lucky country sipping saki.



Um, Mission Completed? Not by a long shot. All they have done is spend trillions of dollars and sacrificed more lives than were lost in 9/11 to begin with, for what?? They've cut the head off the monster but another will grow in it's place. Nothing has changed, nothing has been gained, other than an opportunity for the US to once again demonstrate it's ignorance to the rest of the world.
OBL's death should be noted in the history books and nothing more.


----------



## mwd (3/5/11)

Mikedub said:


> meanwhile on Fox....




Only in America and by one of Rupert Murdoch's channels figure that.


----------



## ekul (3/5/11)

Drew said:


> I can't believe the Yanks think this is all going to end by killing one man.



Of course it will, they killed hitler and racism disappeared forever


----------



## timryan (3/5/11)

So apparently bin laden used his wife as a human shield in the raid.... Just one of the dangers of leaving the kitchen


----------



## Effect (3/5/11)

felten said:


> this is probably the worst thing that I've seen all weekend,


----------



## hsb (3/5/11)

ekul said:


> Of course it will, they killed hitler and racism disappeared forever


Dude, Hitler took his own life in a Bunker when he realised his Lambic would never fully mature, the Russians got there first too, your facts are Fox like in their quality. Or your sarcasm is of a fine vintage if not. (all posts on the internet are of course covered by the famous 'sarcasm clause') 

I'm glad they got Bin Laden, now Saudis can finally live free from fear and oppression!


----------



## ekul (3/5/11)

lol, i actually had something else written but i was unsure if it was untrue or not, so iwrote that instead. They kind of killed him, they drove him to suicide because he didn't want to be displayed in a museum?


----------



## QldKev (3/5/11)

Next they are going to try and get me to believe the Easter Bunny is no longer alive


----------



## QldKev (3/5/11)




----------



## brett mccluskey (3/5/11)

My 2c's people shouldn't think that all Yanks are like the clowns on u-tube,Last night i was talking to a friend in Boston about all this.Shes a nurse at a Veterans Affairs hospital there .She's ex U.S. Airforce and NATO,her son is a Marine serving in Afghanistan ,and her nephew has just been sent there as a IED bomb disposal expert.To use her words "A feckin' death sentence" .She's as a patriotic Yank as you would get She is soooo pissed with the US government for all their crap and so are heaps of her friends,no way does she believe OBL's death will stop anything,either do her friends or family Let's not think all the septics are like those drunken DH's Rant over ..


----------



## DUANNE (3/5/11)

obl has not made any videoes in years, all his messages have been in the form of audio so no one can point out he hasnt aged in ten years. there is no body, wich has been dumped in the sea for 'religous ' reasons, and dna has magically been achieved in under 24 hours.a single perfectly aimed headshot in middle of a frantic and close fire fight where they missed and killed a human shield.none of this makes any sense. 
he was probably dead years ago but the us gov needed theyre scary bogey man alive to fuel the hate they need to get support for the war and now was as good a time as any for a president seeking an unlikely re election to anounce his death. untill they show some real facts im not going to believe this story at all. and to agree with some others arent we supposed to be the civil humanatarian side in this war. seeing all the yanks dancing and carrying on in the street over killing some one makes me really wonder who the mad fanatics really are.


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/5/11)

"I will mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate, only love can do that." -- Martin Luther King, Jr.

I knew there was a quote floating about somewhere that summed up my thoughts on the situation better than I could cobble together.


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

The thing nor nothing like it was around in Martin Luther King`s day. What a win! Dead or Alive= Mission Complete!


----------



## Yob (3/5/11)

I was saddened when I saw our Julia say

"I welcome the death of..."

as much _*bad*_ as this man created and _*glorified*_.. Ive seen enough death myself to think that saying I 'welcome' the death of anybody is a tad... (cant find word to put here)

I don't welcome death for anyone... there is (should be) no joy that comes of this... indeed I am now holding my breath...

(complete disclaimer on my avatar)

Yob


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> The thing nor nothing like it was around in Martin Luther King`s day. What a win! Dead or Alive= Mission Complete!



Eh?

The Thing was created by Stan Lee in 1961. 7 years before Kings assassination.  

In your mind it may be "Mission Complete" but in reality the "Mission" was not to kill OBL. If that were so, allied troops would already be on the way home. 

If Martin Luther King Jr had remained alive and others like him had risen to power, maybe the USA wouldn't have done some of the stupid things that have partly led to the events over the past decade or so. Terrorism was alive and well before and during Kings life, it has simply evolved.
The world could do with more people like MLK.


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

I like him dead. Wheres Will n Kate honeymooning?


----------



## Hatchy (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> I like him dead. Wheres Will n Kate honeymooning?



I heard there's a pretty fancy place in Pakistan that just became available.


----------



## marksfish (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> I like him dead. Wheres Will n Kate honeymooning?



the royal wedding, the real crime against humanity!.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/5/11)

haysie said:


> I like him dead.




Me too! Bad things finally happened to a bad person!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/5/11)

my very short 2c for those conspiracy theorist out there, if Bin Laden was alive he would be the first to tell us don't you think...


----------



## InCider (4/5/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> my very short 2c for those conspiracy theorist out there, if Bin Laden was alive he would be the first to tell us don't you think...



My neighbor is a hard core new world order / conspiracy theorist! He owns lots of guns and refuses to use the drive through bottle O a the local pub as they have a camera, and he claims 'someone who drives the same blue Landcruiser as me can commit a murder, and I can go to jail for it because I'm on the video tape near were it could happen.'

We discussed this at length, but there's no amount of logic that can help him. He also refuses to see any benefit in daylight saving (makes couriers late apparently - of course I offered to show then how to reset their clocks)  

I must ask him about Osama this weekend....


----------



## Hatchy (4/5/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> my very short 2c for those conspiracy theorist out there, if Bin Laden was alive he would be the first to tell us don't you think...



If he organised the planes to fly into the world trade centre he probably would've told us about it 10 years ago as well. It struck me as odd at the time that he didn't.

Kelby, I watched loose change last night which definitely has some interesting points. I started watching the rebuttal version but it was late so I didn't see all of that one. More interesting points in that one too.


----------



## glaab (4/5/11)

fino what it's got to do with beer but since the thread is alredy here,..

what gives this tool the right to put people to death ? what happened to due process? where's the proof/ evidence/ trial ?
first hussein then gaddafis kid now this, maybe i'm next for jay walking. he's no better than any of them. why shoot dead an unarmed man? why not arrest him? american propaganda machine at work, Goebbels would be proud


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/11)

Hitler wasn't happy to hear the news


----------



## ekul (4/5/11)

glaab said:


> fino what it's got to do with beer but since the thread is alredy here,..
> 
> what gives this tool the right to put people to death ? what happened to due process? where's the proof/ evidence/ trial ?
> first hussein then gaddafis kid now this, maybe i'm next for jay walking. he's no better than any of them. why shoot dead an unarmed man? why not arrest him? american propaganda machine at work, Goebbels would be proud



This is a very important point glaab. Killing someone because we think he did it makes us just as bad as the alleged 'enemies of freedom'. One of those freedoms is the right to a trial.

Some might say that he did not give his victims a trial, but that street works both ways. Bringing a man to trial not only ensures that justice is served, but that it means that it is served to the right person, ie the real guy isn't still walking around.


----------



## fifey (4/5/11)

The funniest loose change response.

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


----------



## ekul (5/5/11)

Someone told me something interesting today. Apparently this quote


> "I will mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate, only love can do that." -- Martin Luther King, Jr.



is not a MLK jr quote, but instead spawned from a single facebook post on monday. A quick googling and i came up with this.
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archiv...is-born/238220/

I just thought that was really interesting.


----------



## bum (5/5/11)

glaab said:


> what gives this tool the right to put people to death ? what happened to due process? where's the proof/ evidence/ trial ?
> first hussein...


So Hussein's well cover trial at The Hague doesn't count for some reason? 

The suggestion is that he made a sudden move - "possibly for a weapon". It has been noted that the room was full of AKs. There are also living, unsympathetic witnesses so it'll all come out in the wash one way or the other.


----------



## gone_fishing (5/5/11)

As he was a devout practicing muslim I can only assume that he would have issuse with production of a non-halal beverage produced with bacteria (yeast) AKA as beer. What is the problem??
GF


----------



## bum (5/5/11)

The problem is that your question MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL.


----------



## manticle (6/5/11)

Since when was yeast a bacteria? Thought you used to be a micro-biologist.


----------



## TSMill (6/5/11)

Hussein wasn't tried at the Hague though. He was (in theory) tried by his own people....an Iraqi court set up by the yanks specifically for that trial. Amnesty international condemned the trial as unfair, and I doubt the Americans would have gone through that again, or hand OBL over to the International War Crimes Tribunal.


----------



## DUANNE (6/5/11)

the pakistanis have photos of everyone else in the raid except osama.why wont the us release a photo, is it because they cant photo shop up a good enough image. the story on how they shot him has changed every day so far. one bullet to the head, human shield,no human shield, bullet to the chest and head, armed or unarmed. so no proof of his death and the surest sign of a lie is an ever changing story. they know he died years ago and are now anouncing it for a political gain.


----------



## bcp (6/5/11)

The pakistanis couldn't take a photo of him because the US had taken the body.

I'm no fan of Bin Laden in any way, but it should perhaps be remembered...
Terrorism = acts of indiscriminate violence to achieve political ends.
US Foreign policy = acts of indiscriminate violence to achieve political ends. More people have died under US actions since WW2 than by the hands of any other country. 500,000 children in Iraq. Unmanned drones drop on wedding parties in Pakistan with 'precision' bombing. Cambodia the biggest bombing since WW2, up to 150,000 civilians killed and 2 million homeless - not even at war with anyone. US-backed corrupt dictatorships who torture and deny people rights (which is what Bin Laden wanted to stop). Radioactive munitions. Agent orange in vietnam causing mutations amongst innocent children still today... I could write an essay and only scratch the surface.

How was bin laden worse than that?


----------



## Murcluf (6/5/11)

One man's freedom fighter is another man's terrorist.....


----------



## gone_fishing (6/5/11)

Yeast and bacteria are non-halal


----------



## HoppingMad (6/5/11)

Mants is picking you up on a minor thing Gone_Fish, but he's kinda right. 

Yeast is a fungus, not a bacteria. Minor detail, but we get what you're saying.

Wikipedia Yeast Definition

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## gone_fishing (6/5/11)

Hey Hopper. I know. Sand monkeys wouldn't know the difference though. 

GF


----------



## staggalee (6/5/11)

gone_fishing said:


> Hey Hopper. I know. Sand monkeys wouldn't know the difference though.
> 
> GF


----------



## Linz (6/5/11)

hsb said:


> Those chocolate mousse antlers stole the show, it'll take a long, long, long time for those images to fade from my mind.
> 
> In case your mind didn't receive these transmissions, please, put down the CIA Guidebook to Home Protection and just, _enjoy_.



Reminds me of Ryan Stiles in 'Hot Shots' after he jumps from the plane and is in the woods....


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

This is how it went down;


----------



## manticle (6/5/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Mants is picking you up on a minor thing Gone_Fish, but he's kinda right.
> 
> Yeast is a fungus, not a bacteria. Minor detail, but we get what you're saying.
> 
> ...



Minor? It's like calling an ant phytoplankton.


----------



## goomboogo (6/5/11)

Murcluf said:


> One man's freedom fighter is another man's terrorist.....



So how long before all the kids throw away their Ernesto Guevara t-shirts and get Osama ones?


----------



## abyss (6/5/11)

I wonder where His weelie bin.


----------



## bum (6/5/11)

TSMill said:


> Hussein wasn't tried at the Hague though. He was (in theory) tried by his own people....an Iraqi court set up by the yanks specifically for that trial. Amnesty international condemned the trial as unfair


Oops. Faulty memory corrected and apologies issued.



TSMill said:


> I doubt the Americans would...hand OBL over to the International War Crimes Tribunal.


Oh, for sure. He was always going to end up dead if they found him. No question.


----------



## jonocarroll (7/5/11)




----------



## haysie (10/5/11)

bcp said:


> The pakistanis couldn't take a photo of him because the US had taken the body.
> 
> I'm no fan of Bin Laden in any way, but it should perhaps be remembered...
> Terrorism = acts of indiscriminate violence to achieve political ends.
> ...



Write an essay then please. Waiting


----------



## haysie (10/5/11)

Hey Brad,
Been away for a week and they send your topic to the "off topic". Lift your game bud


----------



## Brewtus (10/5/11)

glaab said:


> fino what it's got to do with beer but since the thread is alredy here,..
> 
> what gives this tool the right to put people to death ? what happened to due process? where's the proof/ evidence/ trial ?
> first hussein then gaddafis kid now this, maybe i'm next for jay walking. he's no better than any of them. why shoot dead an unarmed man? why not arrest him? american propaganda machine at work, Goebbels would be proud


Just imagine if they got him to the US, put him on trial and then had to let him go due to a problem with the extradition from Pakistan? That would help the world...


----------

